# Hamilton 507 Calendar Watch



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

In case you have some spare change lying around, a Hamilton 507 calendar watch is now for sale on eBay-US. These don't turn up very often, as production was cancelled after about 25 watches were completed. See Rene Rondeau, The Watch of the Future (4th ed.), p. 92. According to the listing, the watch is a Rondeau restoration that was put in a safe unworn. Here is a photo from the listing:










Almost forgot -- the buy-it-now price is US $2,495.00, but the seller is taking offers.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll take three.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that Harleymanstan just sold one of these. Jarrett?


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I did sell one of these from my website, unwindintime.com

Here it is: 507 Calendar

There is no doubt that they are very rare.

harleymanstan


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't help but feel that if I had $2500 to spare I would be buying something far more spectacular.

I assume it's really for purist collectors but that Meteor in Harleyman's site... now we're talking.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

FuriousPig said:


> Can't help but feel that if I had $2500 to spare I would be buying something far more spectacular.
> 
> I assume it's really for purist collectors but that Meteor in Harleyman's site... now we're talking.


I certainly understand your point of view. The Calendar model is not the most appealing watch you will ever lay eyes on, but it is such a rarity, that frankly, I'm surprised that they do not sell for more. I guess I'm coming from that "purist" point of view, though. When you consider that only about 25 of these watches were produced, and then compare that to the ultra rare Altair with a production of 1600, the rarity becomes a little more clear.

Another interesting point about the Calendar 507 that I have not seen mentioned before is how that it could be considered to have an "AM/PM" indicator. Since the date wheel moves continuously during the day, if the date is toward the top of the window, you know it is morning, and if it is toward the bottom, you know it is evening. On the watch I have pictured on my website, the date is the 7th. The time is just after 8am. If the date (the 7th) was toward the bottom of the window, you would know it is just after 8pm. I think it's a very interesting side note.

At midnight, the shutter flips in a split second back to the top of the window to the new date. It then follows that date in the window throughout the next day. It may sound strange, but if you have never watched this phenomenon, you just don't know what you are missing.

This was all done, by the way, because the balance did not possess enough energy to flip a date wheel at midnight. This was overcome by the continuously moving date wheel and shutter.

Hopefully this will give all a little insight to why I think these watches are so interesting, and in my opinion, undervalued. :thumbup:

Harleymanstan


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't believe I overlooked one of these on Harleymanstan's site. Or maybe I actually saw it but forgot about it. Either way, it is a sure sign that I am getting old.


----------

